# What size Flux Super Titans?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 08 Shaun White boots size 9.5 and don't know whether to get size medium or size large super titans? Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have size 10.5 salomon fdbs...which have a 9.5 profile...I have the mediums in the stream sf and they fit awesome. I think medium is 8-10, so you should be good in mediums...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks that's wat i just ordered


----------

